# Somthing to Think about:



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok, post your "Hmm, Somthing to think about" moments here.

I'll start.

My dog is as long as he is tall... why isnt he square?


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 22, 2006)

m(1)v(1) + m(2)v(2) = m(t)v(t)


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2006)

The statistics on sanity are that one out of every four people are suffering from some sort of mental illness. Think of your three best friends,if they're okay..................?


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 22, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> m(1)v(1) + m(2)v(2) = m(t)v(t)


 
OK .. I found this ..  don't know what it means .... but it kept me amused for a few minutes ... 

http://www.myphysicslab.com/dbl_spring2d.html


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 22, 2006)

One out of four? Well the other three are definatly my freinds!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 22, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> OK .. I found this .. don't know what it means .... but it kept me amused for a few minutes ...
> 
> http://www.myphysicslab.com/dbl_spring2d.html


 
Wow!  That site is sweet.  I think that it does a great job showing students how springs operate in a system.

However, it doesn't really fit the equation.  I posted the equation for an ideal inelastic collision.  When one mass strikes another mass and sticks to that mass, the combined mass of the two objects stuck together affects the total velocity of the total mass.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2006)

heh? 

*blank stare*


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 22, 2006)

I think he said ... 

When Force Meets Force .... It hurts


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 22, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> I think he said ...
> 
> When Force Meets Force .... It hurts


 
Obi-wan has taught you well...:asian:


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 22, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Ok, post your "Hmm, Somthing to think about" moments here.


 
AHHHHHH...THE PAIN...THE PAIN!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 22, 2006)

Of course, energy is always conserved.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm completely lost on this one:idunno: 
Terry


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 22, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> My dog is as long as he is tall... why isnt he square?



Dude, your dog is like totally square, man...


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 23, 2006)

Somthing to Think about:

Is a Zebra a white beast with black stripes or a black beast with white stripes?  And what's with the mohawk?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 23, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> The statistics on sanity are that one out of every four people are suffering from some sort of mental illness. Think of your three best friends,if they're okay..................?


 
If you're the fourth... then what?


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 23, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> If you're the fourth... then what?


 
Then you use the inverse the statistic...


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2006)

In a typical resturant customers receive 27p worth of food for every pound they spend....................not sure what that is in dollars.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Ok, post your "Hmm, Somthing to think about" moments here.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> My dog is as long as he is tall... why isnt he square?


Because he isn't as wide as he is tall or long. 

On the other hand, my Scottie is shaped like a brick (rectangular). :rofl:


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Of course, energy is always conserved.


And energy never goes away, it just changes state.  It has been theorized there is a finite amount of energy in the universe.  Or maybe it isn't theory.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Somthing to Think about:
> 
> Is a Zebra a white beast with black stripes or a black beast with white stripes?  And what's with the mohawk?



No, it is a horse with racing stripes!  Or was that a movie? :rofl:  The mohawk acts as a speed brake to keep them from breaking the sound barrier.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> In a typical resturant customers receive 27p worth of food for every pound they spend....................not sure what that is in dollars.



A deal! :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2006)

The Mohawk is to help it get punk chicks to date it.

If a Soybean is not a Vegetable, does that make it an Animal or a Mineral?​


----------



## Martial Tucker (Feb 23, 2006)

MATHS. *

1. 
To find a woman you need time and money.
Therefore:
Woman=Time x Money

2. 
"Time is money" so:
Time = Money

3. Therefore
Woman = Money x Money
Woman = (Money)^2

4:
"Money is the root of all problems"

Money = sqrt(Problems)

5: 
Therefore:
Woman = sqrt(Problems) ^2
The square root is cancelled by the square which leaves:

Woman = Problems


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Woman = Problems



You sanitized it.  HAHAHA  "Money is the root of all EVIL!"  :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 23, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> If a Soybean is not a Vegetable, does that make it an Animal or a Mineral?



It makes it a fish, because a fish is not an animal, vegetable or mineral according to your logic.


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> MATHS. *
> 
> 1.
> To find a woman you need time and money.
> ...


 

lol!!I knew it!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 23, 2006)

Why does Superman stop bullets with his chest, but ducks when you throw a revolver at him?


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Why does Superman stop bullets with his chest, but ducks when you throw a revolver at him?



He doesn't want to mess up his hair...


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 23, 2006)

Men and women clean their houses differently.  Women usually take the time to do things like dust.  Men generally don't.  Why?

So we know where to put stuff back where we found it.

Why are women trying to screw up our system?


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 24, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Why are women trying to screw up our system?



I know this thread is just for laughs but really this is one of the most important questions facing the people of Earth today.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 24, 2006)

If a zebra isn't actually a horse, then what is it?


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 25, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> If a zebra isn't actually a horse, then what is it?



Not sure, but I think it is a species of the same genus as a horse.  I hope I said that right.  I wasn't very good at biology.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 27, 2006)

Why can't men ever understand women, and vice versa?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 27, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Why can't men ever understand women, and vice versa?


I don't know what you're trying to say......


----------

